# Golden Girl has been adopted YAY!



## Marty (May 26, 2008)

Her new mommy gave her a bath and sent us these pictures to post

She is 25 years young and was being fostered in Kansas. She went to her new home and she is their "princess"........she's eating and drinking very well and is expressing that she would like to join the other minis there. The other minis are also acting very friendly towards her via the fence so in a while, she will be able to join them. Her new family is thrilled with her.

She's doing great


----------



## Betty B (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Brandi* (May 26, 2008)

Oh that's wondeful



I just love the oldies



I have such a soft place in my heart for them


----------

